# A thread for weird, funny or way-out-there music videos



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Check, for example, this Unicorn Prelude, which sounds like Bach on acid:






Or hear what happens when a well known piece is turned upside down:






Feel free to add more examples!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The Beethoven sounded quite good played backwards.

How about some upside-down music?





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

